
Google Hopes to Open a Trove of Little-Seen Books - gibsonf1
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/05/technology/internet/05google.html?_r=1
======
peregrine
I've always been a big supporter of this. Now they just need to get project
Gutenberg on there... I'd rather read my books in Google's reader then some
text document.

